# Let's talk about trusting God



## topsyturvy86 (Apr 24, 2010)

This is something I feel God has been teaching me lately and I thought it might be nice for us to talk about this so as to learn and get some encouragement from each other. 

I don't know about you but everytime I read the OT, i kinda get pissed off at the Israelites. After seeing all the miracles of God, they still doubt and question God at every given opportunity ... its as if they have some sort of amnesia. But then sometimes I find myself going through the same emotions and realize we're all the same, really. I went through a long period of stagnation in my life last yr and then things started moving, and I was happy,positive, and glad ... but then things started to go a bit wrong and not the way they're supposed to be going. I got really sad and down and considered quitting and finding a way out, and that's when I started re-learning to trust God completely. And then a few days ago, I was laying in my bed thinking ... then a thought crossed my mind and I allowed it to linger and even dwelt on it for a little while ... it was " why did God even bring me here? Why did He bring me here for this to happen to me? Was it not better where I was before? or maybe He should have given me something lower where at least I could cope. I wouldve moaned/maybe cried but I wouldve gotten over it..." and then I get up from bed. I felt though that there is something awfully wrong & familiar about that thought and when I found out what it was, I repented and am still repenting of it. 

NUmbers 14:2-4
*2* And all the children of Israel complained against Moses and Aaron, and the whole congregation said to them, “If only we had died in the land of Egypt! Or if only we had died in this wilderness! *3* Why has the LORD brought us to this land to fall by the sword, that our wives and children should become victims? Would it not be better for us to return to Egypt?” *4* So they said to one another, “Let us select a leader and return to Egypt.”

In context: When God was taking the Children to Israel to the promise land and spies were sent and they brought back a bad report. May God not let such things come out of my heart again. (If you're familiar with the whole story, you'll understand better)

Please share experiences you've had on waiting on the Lord and trusting Him completely even when you couldn't see the end yet ... and of course, the outcome. Its always encouraging to hear testimonies


----------



## Laela (Apr 24, 2010)

Great post! I'm actually reading Numbers now w/ my family and ITA reading the murmuring and complaining by the Israelites is annoying..and that's me reading it, how much so for God who had to hear it. I do parallel the walk in the wilderness with my personal walk, because in hindsight I find that the times I have murmured, complained or just show discontent with God, I was acting like the Israelites. The times they have vowed to honor God and show him any honor are the times He's "showed out for them" But guess what... He'd always "showed out" for them! Even when they were complaining or thought things were bleak. So I've come to realize my trusting in God is dependent on my perspective and my efforts in trusting him (faith).

Also, what kept the Israelites from trusting in God was looking back, at the past, when they thought things were easier in Egypt. The times I've shown fear, anxiety and complained or was mad at God were the times I didn't trust him. I've had thoughts of just not being Christian anymore and just "living" like I did before I got saved. But that's not good enough for me. Like Moses, God will use people to speak to us. And there have been people in the past who I now know were of God and were _speaking_ to me and encouraging me, I just wasn't in tune with God then. IOW, I wasn't "there" yet.


----------



## empressaja (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you OP this was an excellent post. This blessed me because I needed to hear this at this moment.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh wow, I just finish watching the church channel where a Minister spoke about the Israelites.

He said the Israelites were in the midst of a miracle and did not realize it. They didn't realize the miracles because they were focused on their circumstances.

Like the Israelites, when we are focused on our circumstances we miss the miracle in the crisis.

This week at my job someone bad mouth me to the CFO. I prayed and said Lord you know. I will not be afraid of man. You led me to this job and I'm not going anywhere until it's time.

Well, what the enemy meant for evil God turned it around for my good. I did what I was supposed to do at work with the guidance of the Holy Spirit. Surprisingly, the CFO sent me an email to say thanks.

I thanked the Lord for showing Himself strong in my life. Like the message I heard today, I didn't focus my attention on the circumstances or the negativity but put my trust in the Lord.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 25, 2010)

This is funny that I came across this. Because I was reading the same thing. OOO God wasn't happy. It made me want to repent of murmuring and complanin. 




topsyturvy86 said:


> This is something I feel God has been teaching me lately and I thought it might be nice for us to talk about this so as to learn and get some encouragement from each other.
> 
> I don't know about you but everytime I read the OT, i kinda get pissed off at the Israelites. After seeing all the miracles of God, they still doubt and question God at every given opportunity ... its as if they have some sort of amnesia. But then sometimes I find myself going through the same emotions and realize we're all the same, really. I went through a long period of stagnation in my life last yr and then things started moving, and I was happy,positive, and glad ... but then things started to go a bit wrong and not the way they're supposed to be going. I got really sad and down and considered quitting and finding a way out, and that's when I started re-learning to trust God completely. And then a few days ago, I was laying in my bed thinking ... then a thought crossed my mind and I allowed it to linger and even dwelt on it for a little while ... it was " why did God even bring me here? Why did He bring me here for this to happen to me? Was it not better where I was before? or maybe He should have given me something lower where at least I could cope. I wouldve moaned/maybe cried but I wouldve gotten over it..." and then I get up from bed. I felt though that there is something awfully wrong & familiar about that thought and when I found out what it was, I repented and am still repenting of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 26, 2010)

I’m doing that right now. I’m just marking my place I want to get my thoughts and the scriptures I was reading together, but I will come back!


----------



## phynestone (Apr 26, 2010)

I was just talking to my mom about this. I'm actually getting better about trusting God by not focusing on the circumstances and just praising and staying positive. It has helped so much! Now, I do get down from time to time, but I don't stay there. Great thread.


----------



## Laela (Apr 26, 2010)

*OT*...  @ Phynestone's siggy...! lol

too cute...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 26, 2010)

This is a good, thought-provoking thread, OP.


----------



## Laela (Apr 26, 2010)

Very powerful statement. Amen.




PinkPebbles said:


> Like the Israelites, when we are focused on our circumstances we miss the miracle in the crisis.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ And it's soo true. It's like the story of Jesus walking on water. The desciples had left Him not too long ago but in the midst of the storm, they couldn't recognize Him because Jesus is hard to see in a storm or in a crisis and if we let fear captivate our hearts or focus too much on the circumstance, we could completely miss Him. Still building on PinkPebbles point, On that, same walking on water story, I was watching a message on it by TD Jakes and he brought out the interesting point that a boat cannot sink sink unless water gets into it. We cannot sink unless we let what's on the outside get on the inside ... we cannot afford to stay focussed on our circumstance and the only way we can avoid this is to stay focussed/re-focus on Jesus. 

Kimbb, we're waiting


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Apr 26, 2010)

It just occurred to me that (still on the walking on water story), perhaps another reason they couldn't recognize Him is because He came in an unusual way. In a way they weren't expecting or couldn't comprehend. Perhaps our miracle could come in ways we do not expect or cannot comprehend and if we're engrossed in the circumstance or judge by our own understanding or put God in a box and expect Him to answer in a certain way, we could miss it. Interesting ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 26, 2010)

topsyturvy86 said:


> It just occurred to me that (still on the walking on water story), perhaps another reason they couldn't recognize Him is because He came in an unusual way. In a way they weren't expecting or couldn't comprehend. Perhaps our miracle could come in ways we do not expect or cannot comprehend and if we're engrossed in the circumstance or judge by our own understanding or put God in a box and expect Him to answer in a certain way, we could miss it. Interesting ...


And to piggy-back on your post, they possibly took their eyes off focus of the mission that the Lord had them on...thinking on things that were of the world, etc...not expecting Jesus to come at that moment, let alone walking on water...much like the world is today: Not expecting Jesus to come right now, but instead, saying that He will come at some point, but He will not return yet.

We must be ready for the "Suddenly" that will come in our lives...because it will come and it will not delay!


----------



## Prudent1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Focus is so important! I heard Pastor Adrian Rogers once say, " A boat or plane relies so heavily on it's navigation equipment. If either were to get off course by even 1 degree the further along it's path it goes the more off course it will be. If the course is not corrected it will end up no where near where it was supposed to be." That's how we are when we  take our eyes off God. It becomes so easy to intellectualize things.


----------



## Country gal (Apr 26, 2010)

PinkPebbles said:


> Oh wow, I just finish watching the church channel where a Minister spoke about the Israelites.
> 
> *He said the Israelites were in the midst of a miracle and did not realize it. They didn't realize the miracles because they were focused on their circumstances.
> 
> ...



Luv it. I watched the 10 commandments. I could not understand after witnessing the miracles of God how the Israelites could still question God's intentions.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 26, 2010)

Country gal said:


> Luv it. I watched the 10 commandments. I could not understand after witnessing the miracles of God how the Israelites could still question God's intentions.


And even one of the disciples (Thomas) wouldn't believe when the others told him that Jesus is alive.  Remember this:


 24But (A)Thomas, one of (B)the twelve, called (C)Didymus, was not with them  when Jesus came. 
 25So  the other disciples were saying to him, "We have seen the Lord!" But he  said to them, "Unless I see in (D)His hands the imprint of the  nails, and put my finger into the place of the nails, and put my hand  into His side, (E)I will not believe." 
 26After eight days His  disciples were again inside, and Thomas with them. Jesus came, the doors  having been shut, and stood in their midst and said, "(F)Peace be with you." 
 27Then He said to Thomas, "(G)Reach here with your finger,  and see My hands; and reach here your hand and put it into My side; and  do not be unbelieving, but believing." 
 28Thomas answered and said to Him, "My Lord and  my God!" 
 29Jesus  said to him, "Because you have seen Me, have you believed? (H)*Blessed are they who did not  see, and yet believed."* John 20: 24-29 NASB


We are the ones whom He speaks of!  We are blessed because we believe that Jesus is the Christ, the Son of the Living God!!!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 27, 2010)

topsyturvy86 said:


> Kimbb, we're waiting


 

My bad! Okay here I go!

Ok so if anyone reads Nice Lady‘s blog you know about I’m to cop her stuff lol, but it is very right as has helped me very much. (I’m directly stealing this now) the Israelites did not see themselves the way that God saw them. And in learning that I realized that really knowing who you were created to be, good and bad, and I don’t mean destinies and life accomplishments. I mean knowing your personality and the visual of your relationship with God makes it so much easier to just trust him. And it can be a process, if you’re going to fight like I tried sometimes lol. It seems stupid to say that I would really try and fight God when we are working towards the same thing, but I believed the lies that the devil told me. I thought it was way too hard to follow God; I was scared he was going to take anyway everything just so I would be spending time with him and he could have me all to myself. (Actually I felt that way last week...*ahem* anyway). All of that is just a big lie. And once you get past lie it gets a lot easier. I would never tell anyone that getting to the point where you trust God and don’t question things, or freak out is easy. But I will say that once you are here/there, being here is so easy you will fight to make sure that you never go back. I’ll hit some points because this could go on forever lol.

So really I’ve gone through the same situation what seems like twice. But this time I stopped fighting God, I think he even prepared me for it, because he made me notice him and start paying attention before anything happened. The first time I felt like we all were playing catch up. Anyhow….The one verse I stuck with at first was Genesis 28:15 (paraphrased) “I will be with you and will watch over you where ever you go. I will bring you back to this land and will not leave you until I have done what I have promised you.” I’ve known this verse for the longest but really focused on it. Then God starting the process of tearing stuff off of my life…this part was not fun…I had panic attacks, cried and was upset and sometimes felt like a zombie, but this was my own doing because I wanted him to stop it. I read a lot about Gideon, Joseph, and David.

After I really knew my relationship with God and could see the personality he equipped me with, I asked him to see my face and body the way he saw it. I really learned to love myself, but the thing is that knowing God’s love for me is the only way I could see anything that God has shown me in the last month. I really have spent a lot of time in 1 John 4 and 5 lately. I’ve re-read David’s story and Joseph, I’ve also been very freaked out by them as well. I really try to read Isaiah 43:16-19, and I LOVE Psalms 34 and 37 right now. But one thing I really think is important is to just be candid with God. I don’t mean don’t be respectful, but be really honest. You know how many times I’ve told God I’m really only doing this because I want “ABC”. I’m not telling you that this is a condition but I want you to know my heart. And every single time God has changed my heart. It’s felt like because I was so willing to be honest with him, he in turn blessed me by strengthen my heart and showing me himself in turn. 

An a example was, I felt as though something should of happened last week and the opposite happened, so in turn of course I get upset. Was mad didn’t want to talk to God, I told him like I’m really unhappy right now, I don’t have much else to say but that’s all I’m going to say. Yo. (Sorry that’s the Jersey in me lol) God would NOT leave me alone. I mean like him kept talking from the moment I got home to the next day at work. Had made all of my friends talk to me, he talked to me through everyone! I mean he really stuck with me. So upset I told God I feel like there’s nothing else to do but go to him even though I really didn’t wan to at the time.  Well the next day the question came up as to why I didn’t trust him. My answer was because every time I felt he should of done it, he didn’t. Well by the end of the day everyone important to me failed me. All of them. In one day. I mean someone else had done it two days before, but EVERYONE. Failed.

I was honest with God and he showed me that I couldn’t rely on anyone but him, that he thought of me first and always and on top of that he’s given me everything I wanted and everything that I needed.  And for all the things I wanted I did my part and he handled the rest. I did my part. I applied for school.  He put me in. I didn’t want to pay for school; He gave me a full ride. I needed a car and had some money saved, he put me in a brand new one when I wanted a used. I wanted my internship to hire, so I went to work everyday and he changed my supervisor’s heart and my boss and they hired me. I could go on and on, but the point was I told him why I didn’t trust him and he showed me everything he’s done to disprove my feeling. Through everything I would tell him what I felt or thought and he would show me something to align my thoughts with his. I've learned it's really important to ask God, what is my part in this and then wait and look for his answer. 

Plus I see him everywhere and I hear him everywhere. What scared me so much about Joseph and David was how long it took for them to walk into the promise that God had for them. But again I told God my fear and he reminded me that there are things he had to deal with them on that are not in the bible. So I may see time, but I may not have to deal with the same issues. Plus they were also young, young men and had to be groomed in a manner, to which I may not have to be so. So that’s helped to take away a lot of my fear on waiting for God also, plus it’s caused me to pray myself for God to just break my free will and not even wait for me to figure it out.

I’m still waiting but honestly I hear God so much that I don’t know how close I am, and I really don’t know what’s going to happen next. But after this weekend I kind of don’t care. It takes so much more work to try and figure it out, and by the time I do, things can and probably will change. It happened to Joseph maybe in Phoitpher’s (I just massacred that lol) house he thought that was his way to his dreams and then boom he ended up in jail. So I’ve just decided I don’t know what’s going to happen, how next. I do know what’s coming into my life. But I also know that figuring it out is way too much work, when God has planned my whole life already.

and remember 1 John 4:18, perfect love drives out fear, any fear we have about trusting God will and can be driven out with his love.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Apr 27, 2010)

Country gal said:


> Luv it. I watched the 10 commandments. I could not understand after witnessing the miracles of God how the Israelites could still question God's intentions.


 
I know! And me as well ... but it's so easy to do you know. You tend to remember bad things more vividly than good things. There's something they used to do in the old testament which I love and could help overcome this kind of behaviour. You know when God came through for someone or met with them, they would build an alter and name it accordingly. It's like a memorial of the things God has done and going back to it reminds of the times God shown Himself and would help keep the faith in times you cannot feel His presence.

A while ago, I was trying to figure out how to incorporate this into my modern life but couldn't figure out how ... it gets watered down just in memory. Perhaps a way would be through writing about it everytime.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 27, 2010)

**************


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 27, 2010)

topsyturvy86 said:


> I know! And me as well ... but it's so easy to do you know. You tend to remember bad things more vividly than good things. There's something they used to do in the old testament which I love and could help overcome this kind of behaviour. You know when God came through for someone or met with them, they would build an alter and name it accordingly. It's like a memorial of the things God has done and going back to it reminds of the times God shown Himself and would help keep the faith in times you cannot feel His presence.
> 
> A while ago, I was trying to figure out how to incorporate this into my modern life but couldn't figure out how ... it gets watered down just in memory. Perhaps a way would be through writing about it everytime.


 

I mean you can set up altar's of God's goodness in your mind. Even if you don't quite remember WHAT happened. You can remember God's part in the whole thing.


----------



## Laela (Apr 27, 2010)

This is what bothers me about murmuring and complaining; how can a professed Believer always find reason to see the bad and never the good in _anything _Our Father does/allows? We know he's great and Mighty...yet we can't comprehend or refuse to accept the miracles we see or hear of. Sometimes I think we're like spoiled brats who just have to have our way -- every time. Some of us know that God is no Genie and shouldn't be treated as one, and that Faith goes beyond simply praying. We just have to keep each other lifted up in prayer when we see the murmuring and complaining. 

Great thread, OP!



Country gal said:


> I could not understand after witnessing the miracles of God how the Israelites could still question God's intentions.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Apr 27, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> I mean you can set up altar's of God's goodness in your mind. Even if you don't quite remember WHAT happened. You can remember God's part in the whole thing.


 
I do that actually. But I find with time I tend to remember the bigger things more, but there're so many small things that all add up and mean just as much. (There is a scientific reason for this actually ... apparently, human beings are more prone to forget good things more than the bad things/remember bad things more or something like that). I will definitely start writing again.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 27, 2010)

topsyturvy86 said:


> I do that actually. But I find with time I tend to remember the bigger things more, but there're so many small things that all add up and mean just as much. (There is a scientific reason for this actually ... apparently, human beings are more prone to forget good things more than the bad things/remember bad things more or something like that). I will definitely start writing again.


 
lol cool.




I was saying that to, so I'll start doing it.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 27, 2010)

topsyturvy86 said:


> ^^ And it's soo true. *It's like the story of Jesus walking on water. The desciples had left Him not too long ago but in the midst of the storm, they couldn't recognize Him because Jesus is hard to see in a storm or in a crisis and if we let fear captivate our hearts or focus too much on the circumstance, we could completely miss Him.* Still building on PinkPebbles point, On that, same walking on water story, I was watching a message on it by TD Jakes and he brought out the interesting point that a boat cannot sink sink unless water gets into it. *We cannot sink unless we let what's on the outside get on the inside ... we cannot afford to stay focussed on our circumstance and the only way we can avoid this is to stay focussed/re-focus on Jesus. *


 
Topsyturvy - thank you for this thread.

You've given an excellent biblical example of when we take our eyes off of Jesus we begin to sink or go into another direction; out of the Will of God.

Last night I opened up my bible and it landed on Jer. 17:7
“ Blessed _is_ the man who trusts in the LORD, 
      And whose hope is the LORD. 

I smiled and thought about this thread.

I went a little further into my thoughts and said when we keep God first in our hearts, and in our lives; He teaches us through life experiences on how to trust Him more and more.

Like the Israelites, Thomas, Saul (aka Paul), and many other biblical characters who didn't believe at first, God is so loving and merciful that He continues to manifest Himself to us.

On the other hand, if we read verse 8-10 in Jer. 17 we will see there are indeed benefits on trusting in the Lord. He protects us from the unseen; He guides us; purify our hearts; and blesses us.

 *8* For he shall be like a tree planted by the waters, 
      Which spreads out its roots by the river, 
      And will not fear[b] when heat comes; 
      But its leaf will be green, 
      And will not be anxious in the year of drought, 
      Nor will cease from yielding fruit. 
*9* “ The heart _is_ deceitful above all _things,_
      And desperately wicked; 
      Who can know it? 
*10* I, the LORD, search the heart, 
_I_ test the mind, 
      Even to give every man according to his ways, 
      According to the fruit of his doings.


----------



## *crystal* (Apr 27, 2010)

I always find that at any given moment, in any given season, we can find that our lives parallel the lives of those we read about in the bible. And I have had to repent of complaining. God had convicted me by the Holy Spirit on many occasions. I am a work in progress!


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting this thread, OP.  I look forward to reading everyone's testimonies.  

I'm actually going through this period right now -- trusting God.  It's been several months of "wilderness" actually and it is truly a battle.  I do think about where I was and why I couldn't stay there at times - like the Israelites and why they couldn't stay in Egypt.  But then I see the reality of where I am now (closer to God and His will) and how He is moving in my current situation.  When I consider that, I stop complaining and let Him lead.

I cannot see the end and outcome, but I have to trust Him.  He has orchestrated some things that I don't quite understand, but I have to trust Him.  Sometimes I whine and throw a hissy fit at where He's placed me, but I have to trust Him.  I've been trusting Him so far and see the fruit of it forming. 

Here's a phrase that's been motivating me lately.  It's from Marvin Sapp's "Keep Holding On" (which I've had on repeat for a few days):

_"If *you could only see what God sees*, you'd get excited about your destiny"_


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 27, 2010)

topsyturvy86 said:


> I know! And me as well ... but it's so easy to do you know. You tend to remember bad things more vividly than good things. There's something they used to do in the old testament which I love and could help overcome this kind of behaviour. You know when God came through for someone or met with them, they would build an alter and name it accordingly. It's like a memorial of the things God has done and going back to it reminds of the times God shown Himself and would help keep the faith in times you cannot feel His presence.
> 
> A while ago, I was trying to figure out how to incorporate this into my modern life but couldn't figure out how ... it gets watered down just in memory. Perhaps a way would be through *writing about it everytime*.


 
Yep.  This has helped me remember.


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Apr 27, 2010)

This thread is something I truly needed at this moment in my life. 
 I know the miracles God has bestowed on me, but sometimes when I am in trouble it is hard to think about it. It's not that I lose faith or forget, it's just hard to keep optimistic and faithful. It's something I have to work on. 

One of the examples of how God moved mountains in my life is when I first moved here to LA 3 months ago. I had everything planned and I had already had an apartment lined up when I got here. My mother and cousin came down to help me settle into my place, but they would only be here briefly. I was leaving my old life behind and believing that my destiny is here in the city. I also wanted a job at HBO really badly. When I got to LA, it turns out my landlord was a liar and a slum landlord, and the apt was in a bad area (right across from USC for anyone familiar with LA) I left that apt behind without signing anything or paying anything, but then I was homeless. My family would only be in town for a few days, so I was running out of time. Everyday and night, I searched online, circled neighborhoods, desperately trying to find a home. My only option was to go back to Indiana, but I refuse to give up on my dreams.

 Every day for four days, I searched. I saw one apt on craigslist that seemed perfect. I reached out to the person (thinking it was a girl) I asked for them to contact me ASAP. This was going to be the last day that I could find a place, and I had nothing. Just at the last minute after searching, being declined and everything else thrown at me, I almost gave up, then I got a  call. A guy told me to come to the apt. I had called so many ppl, I had no idea who he was, but we went. The apt was very beautiful, and in a very good area around so many things. When I got into the apt, I realized it was the same one that I saw on craigslist. I was so happy! On top of that, the guy was going to sell me his 32 in flat screen tv, brand new bed, and other furniture for a deep discount cause he needed to get rid of it. This was the place that I wanted, but bc I didn't have a job yet, it was up in the air. The room mates that lived there wanted a 2nd meeting with me the next day, the last day my family would be there. I had to get this place. That morning I woke up, prayed and listened to gospel music. I wanted to go in with the armor of God. I had faith that the apt. would be mine. Right before we got there, just down the street from the apt, a lady hit us hard in the back of the car. I was injured, it was a trying time, but I refuse to give up. After the police reports, ambulance and all that, I refuse the hospital and went on to the apt. (Risky move, but I was determined) The whole time I remembered the prayer of victory, Psalms 18 I got the place! And it is just a few minutes, straight shot down the street from HBO!! I'm still praying on that job, but I have faith. That's another story. I did have an interview though!

 Sorry this was so long, I just felt the need to share this. God works in mysterious ways in HIS time, not ours. He may not come when you want Him, but He'll be there right on time.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 27, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> Thanks for posting this thread, OP.  I look forward to reading everyone's testimonies.
> 
> I'm actually going through this period right now -- trusting God.  It's been several months of "wilderness" actually and it is truly a battle.  I do think about where I was and why I couldn't stay there at times - like the Israelites and why they couldn't stay in Egypt.  But then I see the reality of where I am now (closer to God and His will) and how He is moving in my current situation.  When I consider that, I stop complaining and let Him lead.
> 
> ...


This post blessed me so much.....



sharmeans said:


> This thread is something I truly needed at this moment in my life.
> I know the miracles God has bestowed on me, but sometimes when I am in trouble it is hard to think about it. It's not that I lose faith or forget, it's just hard to keep optimistic and faithful. It's something I have to work on.
> 
> One of the examples of how God moved mountains in my life is when I first moved here to LA 3 months ago. I had everything planned and I had already had an apartment lined up when I got here. My mother and cousin came down to help me settle into my place, but they would only be here briefly. I was leaving my old life behind and believing that my destiny is here in the city. I also wanted a job at HBO really badly. When I got to LA, it turns out my landlord was a liar and a slum landlord, and the apt was in a bad area (right across from USC for anyone familiar with LA) I left that apt behind without signing anything or paying anything, but then I was homeless. My family would only be in town for a few days, so I was running out of time. Everyday and night, I searched online, circled neighborhoods, desperately trying to find a home. My only option was to go back to Indiana, but I refuse to give up on my dreams.
> ...


Wow....what a great testimony of faith!


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you ladies for making this thread a blessing; for sharing your thoughts, scriptures, and testimonies. I thank God for the priviledge of being in relationship with Him and the opportunity to talk about this walk and edify one another. We're all a work in progress and it is always good to encourage one another ... as the bible says, "As iron sharpens iron, so one man sharpens another".




loolalooh said:


> _"If *you could only see what God sees*, you'd get excited about your destiny"_


 
Pretty awesome!


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Apr 27, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> Here's a phrase that's been motivating me lately. It's from Marvin Sapp's "Keep Holding On" (which I've had on repeat for a few days):
> 
> _*"If you could only see what God sees, you'd get excited about your destiny*"_


 
Wow, I'm seriously going to print this out as a banner and put it on my wall. Thanks for this.


----------



## Guitarhero (Apr 27, 2010)

Some might say that they were diligent and faithful until the end and that they rode on a glorious chariot that lifted them into the heavens.  And then I have to come down to my mere human reality.  Trusting God is NEVER easy.  It never is.  All I can say is that you must keep on being faithful until the end, even if it's tough.  If you fall off the spiritual/trusting wagon of faith, get back up, dust yourself off and get going again in the right direction.  Does God hate to see us fall? He is saddened by it but He knew beforehand what would happen.  He's teaching us things every time we triumph and fail.  We need to keep emotional balanced and that gift that only He can give us, faith.  

God has come through and usually at the very last minute (I wish He would come sooner but He's never late, no matter the outcome) to lift me up.  His examples with Israel are to show His compassion and kindness to all His children but to also show just how frail we are and that even though not optimal, we fail.  As humans, we are not perfect and it's okay.  Okay?  Absolutely, that He cares for us psychologically as well and that we shouldn't live steeped in angst over being too human.  None of us are any different than the ancient Israelites.  It only takes one situation to send a person seemingly over the edge to where they can no longer deal with life.  God is there to direct and guide us, if we allow Him, as evidenced in scripture.  Great topic!!


----------



## Laela (Apr 28, 2010)

I had to address this again... well said! This morning my thoughts were on Walking in the Spirit - so that's my mode today. It's challenging, but rewarding, because I must stay committed to reading the Word, keeping my thoughts always on Him and good things and constantly praising him. My pea brain cannot ever intellectualize or make sense of God and His goodness...so I'll just stay *focused*.  

Peter could have stayed on the water if he'd not let fear enter and kept his eye on Jesus the whole time. 




Prudent1 said:


> Focus is so important! I heard Pastor Adrian Rogers once say, " A boat or plane relies so heavily on it's navigation equipment. If either were to get off course by even 1 degree the further along it's path it goes the more off course it will be. If the course is not corrected it will end up no where near where it was supposed to be." That's how we are when we  take our eyes off God. It becomes so easy to intellectualize things.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 28, 2010)

Laela said:


> I had to address this again... well said! This morning my thoughts were on Walking in the Spirit - so that's my mode today. It's challenging, but rewarding, because I must stay committed to reading the Word, keeping my thoughts always on Him and good things and constantly praising him. My pea brain cannot ever intellectualize or make sense of God and His goodness...so I'll just stay *focused*.
> 
> Peter could have stayed on the water if he'd not let fear enter and kept his eye on Jesus the whole time.


We are of the same mind this morning, sis....staying focused!

God is good!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 28, 2010)

This thread has blessed me tremedously. I have been on and off with God over the past 10 to 12 months. He had to take me through something one last time before I would finally get it. 

Now, God is doing a tremedous work in me. He's changing my heart and like Kimbb said, it starts with being honest with him. 

I keep in mind the exodus of the Israelites and I remember one thing above all: The Israelites spent 40 years in the wilderness until a generation died off. This generation didnt make it to the promise land because of their complaining and lack of faith. And the crazy part about it is what was supposed to take 40 days turned into 40 years. 

Moral of the story: When you dont trust God, your 40 days can turn into 40 years.


----------



## Guitarhero (Apr 28, 2010)

Laela said:


> This is what bothers me about murmuring and complaining; how can a professed Believer always find reason to see the bad and never the good in _anything _Our Father does/allows? We know he's great and Mighty...yet we can't comprehend or refuse to accept the miracles we see or hear of. Sometimes I think we're like spoiled brats who just have to have our way -- every time. Some of us know that God is no Genie and shouldn't be treated as one, and that Faith goes beyond simply praying. We just have to keep each other lifted up in prayer when we see the murmuring and complaining.
> 
> Great thread, OP!



I passed up responding twice because I don't want you to think I'm tagging behind.  But this is what my issue today is and this thread is so relevant.  IMHO, I think it depends upon the level of the pain and suffering that one is enduring that can lead to extreme murmuring and complaining , especially when one makes comparisons.  Not just a slip up, but in seeing no change for awhile, losing focus on the bigger picture, and thinking that has to be permanent reality.  Just today, someone was explaining about the difficulties of some legal documentation and such and I just thought to myself, see, right there!!!!!   I forgot about that blessing already because I didn't have to go through such.  Guilty as charged.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 28, 2010)

prettyfaceANB said:


> This thread has blessed me tremedously. I have been on and off with God over the past 10 to 12 months. He had to take me through something one last time before I would finally get it.
> 
> Now, God is doing a tremedous work in me. He's changing my heart and like Kimbb said, it starts with being honest with him.
> 
> ...


 
I need write the bolded down.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 28, 2010)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Moral of the story: When you dont trust God, your 40 days can turn into 40 years.


 

That is so scary, because it just makes me wonder how long was I really supposed to take.


----------



## Laela (Apr 28, 2010)

Nahh.. I'm not being provoked... that's just my humble opinion, and you're entitled to yours. 


But my point was, ungratefulness to God, despite being blessed. The Israelites actually SAW God's work, they actually HEARD his voice, yet they still murmured and complained when things didn't go their way. They couldn't see past their circumstances. The best way I can explain it:
It's like saving someone who is crossing the street from getting hit by a car; You see what's about to happen and you take action pulling them out of harm's way. After endangering your life to save theirs, all they do is yell at you, "What you did that for!"  I really believe a Believer can be in a place (no matter how low) that the STILL can be grateful to God. It's something I've had to learn to do in my Walk. Each of us is given a measure of Faith, it's up to us whether we exercise that faith or not.





CreoleNat said:


> I passed up responding twice because I don't want you to think I'm tagging behind.  But this is what my issue today is and this thread is so relevant.  IMHO, I think it depends upon the level of the pain and suffering that one is enduring that can lead to extreme murmuring and complaining , especially when one makes comparisons.  Not just a slip up, but in seeing no change for awhile, losing focus on the bigger picture, and thinking that has to be permanent reality.  Just today, someone was explaining about the difficulties of some legal documentation and such and I just thought to myself, see, right there!!!!!   I forgot about that blessing already because I didn't have to go through such.  Guilty as charged.


----------



## Guitarhero (Apr 28, 2010)

Laela said:


> Nahh.. I'm not being provoked... that's just my humble *opinion*, and you're entitled to yours.
> 
> 
> But my point was, ungratefulness to God, despite being blessed. The Israelites actually SAW God's work, they actually HEARD his voice, yet they still murmured and complained when things didn't go their way. They couldn't see past their circumstances. The best way I can explain it:
> It's like saving someone who is crossing the street from getting hit by a car; You see what's about to happen and you take action pulling them out of harm's way. After endangering your life to save theirs, all they do is yell at you, "What you did that for!"  I really believe a Believer can be in a place (no matter how low) that the STILL can be grateful to God. It's something I've had to learn to do in my Walk. Each of us is given a measure of Faith, it's up to us whether we exercise that faith or not.



How you explained ungratefulness was my "issue" (with myself) for today...what I'm going through.  It mirrored my life.  It's what I'm in.  That's why I didn't pass it up because it reflected just what my situation is.  I fully comprehend.  I'm not changing the opinion, I'm agreeing.  You nailed it on the head and I put my personal spin on it regarding pain and suffering.


----------



## Renovating (Apr 28, 2010)

wrong thread sorry.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Apr 29, 2010)

PinkPebbles said:


> Topsyturvy - thank you for this thread.
> 
> You've given an excellent biblical example of when we take our eyes off of Jesus we begin to sink or go into another direction; out of the Will of God.
> 
> ...


 
This scripture encouraged me today  .. thanks PinkPebbles


----------



## Laela (Apr 29, 2010)

^^^that post was a blessing to me as well... reminds me of a favorite Psalm:

Psalms 1 (KJV)

_1 Blessed is the man
       who does not walk in the counsel of the wicked
       or stand in the way of sinners
       or sit in the seat of mockers.

 2 But his delight is in the law of the LORD,
       and on his law he meditates day and night.

 3 He is like a tree planted by streams of water,
       which yields its fruit in season
       and whose leaf does not wither.
       Whatever he does prospers.

 4 Not so the wicked!
       They are like chaff
       that the wind blows away.

 5 Therefore the wicked will not stand in the judgment,
       nor sinners in the assembly of the righteous.

 6* For the LORD watches over the way of the righteous*,
       but the way of the wicked will perish._


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 29, 2010)

topsyturvy86 said:


> I know! And me as well ... but it's so easy to do you know. You tend to remember bad things more vividly than good things. There's something they used to do in the old testament which I love and could help overcome this kind of behaviour. You know when God came through for someone or met with them, they would build an alter and name it accordingly. It's like a memorial of the things God has done and going back to it reminds of the times God shown Himself and would help keep the faith in times you cannot feel His presence.
> 
> A while ago, I was trying to figure out how to incorporate this into my modern life but couldn't figure out how ... it gets watered down just in memory. Perhaps a way would be through writing about it everytime.


 
Journaling over the past several months has been AWESOME!!!  I've been doing it daily now for almost a year and it's amazing how much we forget. I read back on some of the things I wrote on my prayer list and see how months later, God ANSWERED them!!! Journaling has brought clarity and focus to my mind and emotions, and helps me to testify to MYSELF about God's goodness. I can also see how much I have grown over the past year, and rejoice at the painful situations that the Lord has brought me out of.


----------



## Laela (May 4, 2010)

I used to journal and haven't done so in years; but it really does help a person clearly "see" how far they've come, ITA.  Moses kept a journal of the journey also - at the Lord's command. We just wrapped up Numbers last night in our Bible study!

*NUMBERS 33* 
*Stages in Israel's Journey *(KJV)

 " 1_These are the journeys of the children of Israel, which went forth out of the land of Egypt with their armies under the hand of Moses and Aaron. _
_ 2*And Moses wrote their goings out according to their journeys by the commandment of the LORD*: and these are their journeys according to their goings out. _
_ 3And they departed from Rameses in the first month, on the fifteenth day of the first month; on the morrow after the passover the children of Israel went out with an high hand in the sight of all the Egyptians. _
_ 4For the Egyptians buried all their firstborn, which the LORD had smitten among them: upon their gods also the LORD executed judgments. _
_ 5And the children of Israel removed from Rameses, and pitched in Succoth.." _






Butterfly08 said:


> *Journaling *over the past several months has been AWESOME!!!  I've been doing it daily now for almost a year and it's amazing how much we forget. I read back on some of the things I wrote on my prayer list and see how months later, God ANSWERED them!!! Journaling has brought clarity and focus to my mind and emotions, and helps me to testify to MYSELF about God's goodness. I can also see how much I have grown over the past year, and rejoice at the painful situations that the Lord has brought me out of.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 4, 2010)

Laela said:


> ^^^that post was a blessing to me as well... reminds me of a favorite Psalm:
> 
> Psalms 1 (KJV)
> 
> ...


 
This just blessed me tremedously. I was just thinking about how whenever I get into a relationship, some goal of mine with my relationship with God gets displaced. I left SO because I need to focus again and I can't do it with around. I want to be deeply rooted before I entertain anyone.

Then I read this: 
_2 But his delight is in the law of the LORD,_
_and on his law he meditates day and night._

_3 He is like a tree planted by streams of water,_
_which yields its fruit in season_
_and whose leaf does not wither._
_Whatever he does prospers._

Its makes sense. If I want to be planted like a tree by streams of water that yields fruit and prospers....I must meditate day and night about the his Word. That not always easy with the busy life I have but its the only way. My stream of water needs to be the consistent thinking and applying of the Word.


----------



## Laela (Jun 1, 2010)

We're revisiting the battle of Jericho in the book of Joshua and this thread came to mind. I had to put myself in the place of the Israelites back then...being in a place where my being obedient to God was a matter of life and death. I can imagine the talk around the camp, and being told we had to just _shut up_ for seven days and quietly march around the city [*Joshua 6: 10*- Amplified]
_But Joshua commanded the people, You shall not shout or let your voice be heard, nor shall any word proceed out of your mouth until the day I tell you to shout. Then you shall shout!_

 How many of us honestly have no problem obeying God like this? Doing something without knowing exactly WHY. Though God told Joshua the overall plan, the strategic details and the fine-tuning was all up to Joshua. God also trusted his servant would do the right thing/make the right moves. It's an excellent example of trusting God...


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 1, 2010)

subscribing so i can read this later


----------

